# Looking for One more sound



## wvaddict (Nov 8, 2009)

I decided to build a a home made e-caller, and I am very happy with it but most of the sounds that I find online are directed toward coyote hunters. Thats not a problem cause thats going to be my primary target but I do have some places that don't have many yotes. So I need grey fox pup and grey fox distress, if possible I would love to have grey fox pup distress. I need it to download to a MP3 player. I have tried all the common sights but maybe there is 1 that I have'nt found yet. I would love to have some all night fun with foxes so I would appreciate any help.


----------



## wvaddict (Nov 8, 2009)

will the foxpro sounds that you buy online download to the mp3 player. I found some sounds that would probably work but they don't have any volume..


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

foxpro sounds only work in foxpro callers  I think you are going to have a hard time finding a sound like that in a .mp3 format


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah i think it might be a bit hard to find that. I have several red fox distress sounds but nothing in grey.

xdeano


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

I have downloaded a bunch of sounds and then used a program like audacity to clean them up and save them into mp3's. You might want to do something like that. My favorite is a kitten in distress. What dog in his right mind wouldnt love kickin butt on a kitty cat!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I called in a coyote this fall on a squirrell distress sound that i had recorded and cleaned up. Boy did i feel like i was on top of the world calling in a coyote with a sound that i recorded and edited


----------

